# Amplificador de mas de 50w para guitarra



## K.Rokossovsky (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, me gustaria que me aconsejen acerca de que amplificador hacer que tenga mas de 50w (100w como tope), me gustaria que tenga efectos, como los amplificador "comprados". es para una Epiphone Les paul Standard.

PD: si es un circuito Marshall mejor que mejor   

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

En el foro existen infinidad de esquemas con descripcion y comentarios sobre el armado y funcionamiento.

Respecto al previo
En este enlace encuentras uno muy completo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## 2fast4you (Mar 1, 2008)

Alguna vez armaste algun circuito? al parecer no... aun asi te recomiendo el lm3886 si queres algo ya bastante groso, o sino te recomiendo uno muy muy facil con un tda2050 de 30W que es muy usado en amplificador de guitarras y ademas es barato. Despues ya tenes que hablar de amplificador transistorizados y con FETs que son algo mas complejos.

Y acordate que la parte mas importante en todo montaje de audio es la fuente de alimentacion, asi que para uno de mas de 50W necesitas una fuente de unos 2A de a partir de +-25V

Busca en el foro que hay mucha información


----------



## K.Rokossovsky (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola. les queria comentar que me reagalaron 3 valvulas, una tiene un numero que es 3325 y las otras es muy dificil distinguirlos, mas tarde les comento si puedo descifrar el numero que tienen. ahi va mi pregunta, como puedo averiguar si andan?. se podria hacer un amplificador con estas 3 (podria llegar a conseguir unas 2 mas a lo sumo)?
respecto a que si es la primera vez que armo un circuito, tenes razon, no tengo bastante experiencia en esto, por lo tanto les pido ayuda a ustedes, por que saben muchisimo. 
Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Dano (Mar 2, 2008)

K.Rokossovsky dijo:
			
		

> Hola. les queria comentar que me reagalaron 3 valvulas, una tiene un numero que es 3325 y las otras es muy dificil distinguirlos, mas tarde les comento si puedo descifrar el numero que tienen. ahi va mi pregunta, como puedo averiguar si andan?. se podria hacer un amplificador con estas 3 (podria llegar a conseguir unas 2 mas a lo sumo)?
> respecto a que si es la primera vez que armo un circuito, tenes razon, no tengo bastante experiencia en esto, por lo tanto les pido ayuda a ustedes, por que saben muchisimo.
> Gracias por su atensión.



No es por ser aguafiestas pero no es recomendable que el primer circuito que armes sea a valvulas. Si armas un amplificador grande tienes que tener en cuenta que trabajas con cantidades de corriente mortales.

Mi mejor consejo es que armes este pre: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/ y luego como amplificador le agregas un TDA.

Saludos


----------

